# Junkie XL Brass? - Staypuft "demo" spinoff



## Mike Greene (Dec 17, 2019)

I've moved this discussion here. (For those unfamiliar with what happened, read the first few posts, then the payoff post is Post #27 on page 2 by Blakus.)

This is an important discussion, and it's here, rather than the Drama Zone, because obviously fake demos are not cool. It seems there may be other fakes by Staypuft, so If anyone can give us post links, we can delete those.

One note, since it's been suggested a few times - Staypuft is definitely _not_ Headshot. One thing for sure about Samy is that he has a ton of integrity (almost to a fault!), so he would NEVER do something like this. As if he'd need to. He's crazy talented and would much rather prove that he _could_ really do this with samples. (I really do wish he could be part of the forum, and if he's reading, my offer still stands.) Plus Samy's written English is entirely different. (Samy is French, and while his English is good, Staypuft's is better.)

Another note - This brings up the topic of anonymous members. That's fine, and as has been discussed before, there are some legitimate reasons for that. However, Staypuft has been an example of how anonymous people have fewer consequences for what they post. In hindsight, we should have banned Staypuft some time ago, but we gave him the same latitude that we would give a more established member. So in light of this, we're going to be a little quicker acting with new/anonymous people.


----------



## staypuft (Dec 18, 2019)

Getting more and more intimate with JXLB...fake mutes work surprisngly well. The shorts are my favorite and I second what Tom has said:: it is possible to program quick reps that are indistinguishable from the real thing. This sort of consistency is everything I wanted from BBCSO.


----------



## staypuft (Dec 18, 2019)

Nope, I like it here but I don´t want to deal with the loonies stalking me....no kidding even a mod attempted to dox me, pretty messed up.


jononotbono said:


> I've finally got JXLB downloaded and now waiting to transfer it to my computers back in my apartment.Very much looking forward to properly trying this out!


Awesome, grab a cold one and have fun!


----------



## Kony (Dec 18, 2019)

staypuft said:


> no kidding even a mod attempted to dox me, pretty messed up.


I think I spotted that post - your secret's safe with me though, but using phrases like this one might give the game away 



staypuft said:


> Awesome, grab a cold one and have fun!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 18, 2019)

staypuft said:


> Getting more and more intimate with JXLB...fake mutes work surprisngly well. The shorts are my favorite and I second what Tom has said:: it is possible to program quick reps that are indistinguishable from the real thing. This sort of consistency is everything I wanted from BBCSO.



jesus, please submit a demo to OT

I too keep my identity safe, but for the opposite reasons - and I'm pretty sure people know who I am and just dont say anything LOL.

i want to stalk you now because that's ****ing juicy

@Real JXL. @orchestral

somebody call the fire department


----------



## AEF (Dec 18, 2019)

staypuft said:


> Getting more and more intimate with JXLB...fake mutes work surprisngly well. The shorts are my favorite and I second what Tom has said:: it is possible to program quick reps that are indistinguishable from the real thing. This sort of consistency is everything I wanted from BBCSO.



This is my favorite demo of this library. Thank you for it!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 18, 2019)

AEF said:


> This is my favorite demo of this library. Thank you for it!


I've listened to it like 50 times, it's such a good example of a little golden age a little modern.


----------



## William Hoshal (Dec 18, 2019)

staypuft said:


> Getting more and more intimate with JXLB...fake mutes work surprisngly well. The shorts are my favorite and I second what Tom has said:: it is possible to program quick reps that are indistinguishable from the real thing. This sort of consistency is everything I wanted from BBCSO.


Amazing stuff! Thank you for posting these! Very inspiring.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 18, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> jesus, please submit a demo to OT
> 
> I too keep my identity safe, but for the opposite reasons - and I'm pretty sure people know who I am and just dont say anything LOL.
> 
> ...



I don’t know ... what are the hints to your identity?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 18, 2019)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I don’t know ... what are the hints to your identity?


that people dont like me, and that I'm not important LOL


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 18, 2019)

Well I tend to like everyone, so not much help there!


----------



## Andrew0568 (Dec 18, 2019)

staypuft said:


> Getting more and more intimate with JXLB...fake mutes work surprisngly well. The shorts are my favorite and I second what Tom has said:: it is possible to program quick reps that are indistinguishable from the real thing. This sort of consistency is everything I wanted from BBCSO.



Sounds great! Which mic positions are these?


----------



## ag75 (Dec 18, 2019)

staypuft said:


> Getting more and more intimate with JXLB...fake mutes work surprisngly well. The shorts are my favorite and I second what Tom has said:: it is possible to program quick reps that are indistinguishable from the real thing. This sort of consistency is everything I wanted from BBCSO.


Damn these might just be the demos that make me give in...


----------



## purple (Dec 18, 2019)

staypuft said:


> Getting more and more intimate with JXLB...fake mutes work surprisngly well. The shorts are my favorite and I second what Tom has said:: it is possible to program quick reps that are indistinguishable from the real thing. This sort of consistency is everything I wanted from BBCSO.


Why didn't they just hire you to make the demos?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 18, 2019)

purple said:


> Why didn't they just hire you to make the demos?


it's the rule of two, where there is one - there must be another. 

Andy Blaney is obvious, but little did we know he had an accomplice this whole time


----------



## Taj Mikel (Dec 18, 2019)

staypuft said:


> Getting more and more intimate with JXLB...fake mutes work surprisngly well. The shorts are my favorite and I second what Tom has said:: it is possible to program quick reps that are indistinguishable from the real thing. This sort of consistency is everything I wanted from BBCSO.


I think this is a fantastic demo, but is it not strange that the rasp of the trombones can be heard in the left ear? Like, the rasp of the bones sounds like this crackling sound just suspended in space in the left ear, disconnected from any realistic sound source. I'm trying to wrap my head around the stereo image of OT libraries, which seem supernatural and spread across the entire stereo field *sometimes*. Other times, that's not the case. On the bass trombones in JXL for instance (unprocessed close 1 and tree mics), descending from the highest note, you can hear the bones in the left ear somewhat, but once you hit d1, the trombones magically appear very clearly and powerfully in the left ear. So where exactly are these things in a realistic space?

Load up the a6 horns and you get nowhere near the same stereo spread as in the bass trombones. Put the a6 horns on staccatismo and the stereo image becomes very detailed and very precise.

I've only been working seriously with sample libraries for about 1 year, so it may be my inexperience, but why would a single instrument group be recorded in such a way that it supernaturally exists everywhere in the stereo field? If the tree mics are meant to represent what a conductor hears, does the conductor hear bass bones 100% left, as clearly as he or she would hear an instrument section actually positioned far left?

Is this all meant to simulate sound bouncing off the walls of Teldex?

Just cant wrap my head around it and is what ultimately led to me not getting much use out of the Ark series. Any insight would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Loden Reinheim (Dec 18, 2019)

Taj Mikel said:


> I think this is a fantastic demo, but is it not strange that the rasp of the trombones can be heard in the left ear? Like, the rasp of the bones sounds like this crackling sound just suspended in space in the left ear, disconnected from any realistic sound source. I'm trying to wrap my head around the stereo image of OT libraries, which seem supernatural and spread across the entire stereo field *sometimes*. Other times, that's not the case. On the bass trombones in JXL for instance (unprocessed close 1 and tree mics), descending from the highest note, you can hear the bones in the left ear somewhat, but once you hit d1, the trombones magically appear very clearly and powerfully in the left ear. So where exactly are these things in a realistic space?



I recently saw the CSO play Holst's The Planets. During Mars it very clearly sounded like the bass trombone was coming from the left side even though I could clearly see Charles Vernon on the right side of the orchestra. I was sitting decently far back in the middle of the hall. I suspect what you're hearing is the bass trombones reflecting off of the left side of the hall as I heard Charles in the Chicago Symphony Center.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Dec 18, 2019)

staypuft said:


> Getting more and more intimate with JXLB...fake mutes work surprisngly well. The shorts are my favorite and I second what Tom has said:: it is possible to program quick reps that are indistinguishable from the real thing. This sort of consistency is everything I wanted from BBCSO.



Amazing stuff as always @staypuft !


----------



## Consona (Dec 19, 2019)

What @Taj Mikel is talking about, IMO, is that the same instrument has different stereo field across its range or across articulations. I've noticed that too, the sound travels in the stereo field as the notes are played. Which is not natural.



staypuft said:


> Getting more and more intimate with JXLB...fake mutes work surprisngly well. The shorts are my favorite and I second what Tom has said:: it is possible to program quick reps that are indistinguishable from the real thing. This sort of consistency is everything I wanted from BBCSO.


Nice! The best demo so far. What section sizes did you use?


----------



## Fry777 (Dec 19, 2019)

staypuft said:


> Getting more and more intimate with JXLB...fake mutes work surprisngly well. The shorts are my favorite and I second what Tom has said:: it is possible to program quick reps that are indistinguishable from the real thing. This sort of consistency is everything I wanted from BBCSO.



Great demos! May I ask how you fake the mutes with EQ ?


----------



## meradium (Dec 19, 2019)

The sh


staypuft said:


> Getting more and more intimate with JXLB...fake mutes work surprisngly well. The shorts are my favorite and I second what Tom has said:: it is possible to program quick reps that are indistinguishable from the real thing. This sort of consistency is everything I wanted from BBCSO.



The shorts sound really nice.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 19, 2019)

meradium said:


> The shorts sound really nice.



i think they are the best sampled brass shorts available personally. The staccatissimos are SO good.

i compared the trombone section staccatissimos in JXL and Hollywood Brass side by side and HB sounded so sterile and machine gun like in comparison.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 19, 2019)

@staypuft : again, incredible demos.
How did you the simulated mutes ? (EQ? IR?). I badly need some on a project. I'm glad it's sounding so well.

To limit the "organ effect" mentioned earlier, it's good to know that JXL responds to pitch bend messages.
I was able to simulate a whole-tone fall that sounds not so bad actually (especially on bass bones).


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 19, 2019)

staypuft said:


> Getting more and more intimate with JXLB...fake mutes work surprisngly well. The shorts are my favorite and I second what Tom has said:: it is possible to program quick reps that are indistinguishable from the real thing. This sort of consistency is everything I wanted from BBCSO.


Were your fake mutes from Aaron Venture's post? I resurrected the thread. They sound very good.

Still, real mutes would be amazing as an upgrade further down the line.

BTW, your demos are very convincing and uber-real. But you knew that already right?


----------



## Blakus (Dec 20, 2019)

staypuft said:


> Getting more and more intimate with JXLB...fake mutes work surprisngly well. The shorts are my favorite and I second what Tom has said:: it is possible to program quick reps that are indistinguishable from the real thing. This sort of consistency is everything I wanted from BBCSO.




Well this is a pretty shockingly misleading post if I've ever seen one. Took me a whole 8 seconds to spot this was live, not samples, i.e. *not* JXL brass. Beware, fellow midi manipulators.

EDIT: I don’t intend to take away from the fact that there is indeed a lot to like about JXL brass.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 20, 2019)

Blakus said:


> Well this is a pretty shockingly misleading post if I've ever seen one. Took me a whole 8 seconds to spot this was live, not samples, i.e. *not* JXL brass. Beware, fellow midi manipulators.



Good game though!

Hope he posts more...


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Blakus said:


> Well this is a pretty shockingly misleading post if I've ever seen one. Took me a whole 8 seconds to spot this was live, not samples, i.e. *not* JXL brass. Beware, fellow midi manipulators.



Roasted


----------



## Guffy (Dec 20, 2019)

Haha, hwat a jokah!
Rekt


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 20, 2019)

Blakus said:


> Well this is a pretty shockingly misleading post if I've ever seen one. Took me a whole 8 seconds to spot this was live, not samples, i.e. *not* JXL brass. Beware, fellow midi manipulators.




Maybe just amazing mockup skills?


----------



## Architekton (Dec 20, 2019)

LOL, why would anyone lie about sample libraries? Dont understand it. :D


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 20, 2019)

Blakus said:


> Well this is a pretty shockingly misleading post if I've ever seen one. Took me a whole 8 seconds to spot this was live, not samples, i.e. *not* JXL brass. Beware, fellow midi manipulators.



Wait, is Staypuft actually Headshot?!?


----------



## Bernard Duc (Dec 20, 2019)

sekkosiki said:


> Maybe just amazing mockup skills?


Best sampled brass ever! We literally recorded the whole soundtrack so that it sounds perfect out of the box!


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 20, 2019)

Blakus said:


> Well this is a pretty shockingly misleading post if I've ever seen one. Took me a whole 8 seconds to spot this was live, not samples, i.e. *not* JXL brass. Beware, fellow midi manipulators.




Wow..
Why would anyone do that.

I thought it sounded a bit good..I was listening and trying to work out how he pulled off some of the phrases as well..!


----------



## Uiroo (Dec 20, 2019)

Ugh. That's weird.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Dec 20, 2019)

Oh wow....gee I hope no one bought it on the back of that...what a strange thing to do...


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Dec 20, 2019)

Blakus said:


> Well this is a pretty shockingly misleading post if I've ever seen one. Took me a whole 8 seconds to spot this was live, not samples, i.e. *not* JXL brass. Beware, fellow midi manipulators.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 20, 2019)

My guess is he won't be back...and if he is...


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 20, 2019)

Blakus said:


> Well this is a pretty shockingly misleading post if I've ever seen one. Took me a whole 8 seconds to spot this was live, not samples, i.e. *not* JXL brass. Beware, fellow midi manipulators.
> 
> EDIT: I don’t intend to take away from the fact that there is indeed a lot to like about JXL brass.




At least a lot of people on here thought that sounded very good.... (of course we did, it was real....)
I wonder why one would do this and also the intent behind bashing Spitfire.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 20, 2019)

That place is really surprising, full of twists and drama, never boring ! 

Did anyone consider creating a soundtrack for ViC itself ?


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 20, 2019)

Surprising development. That said, I do think the snippet from MoH is doable with JXL Brass and could sound close.


----------



## William Hoshal (Dec 20, 2019)

Blakus said:


> Well this is a pretty shockingly misleading post if I've ever seen one. Took me a whole 8 seconds to spot this was live, not samples, i.e. *not* JXL brass. Beware, fellow midi manipulators.
> 
> EDIT: I don’t intend to take away from the fact that there is indeed a lot to like about JXL brass.



Ugh...why?
....too many knowledgeable people with great ears on here. He had to have figured someone would suss it out eventually


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 20, 2019)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Wait, is Staypuft actually Headshot?!?



I was wondering that too when he used the word "headshot" in a sentence in one of his earlier post. But that alone isn't enough to jump to conclusions, it may be a coincidence. 
True or not, I would want to see the real Headshot back, because he has some serious chops. My bet would be that he _isn't_ Headshot though.

Assuming the other earlier pieces staypuft posted are his, he has serious chops too and I hope he'll make a comeback by pointing to a post made before uploading those two last things and announcing he'll do an experiment to prove that we'll believe anything and all this demo stuff is pointless anyway or something. But if not, I'll be quite disappointed to be honest.


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 20, 2019)

PeterJCroissant said:


> Oh wow....gee I hope no one bought it on the back of that...what a strange thing to do...



The only thing which that post did to me when listening to it was, making me feel how bad my mockup skills are compared to his/her (staypuft)...

I guess I should feel better now...
But, listening to Andy Blaney's demos makes me feel the same way anyways lol (wish he'd do a masterclass)
At the same time, I also wonder what kind of demo Andy Blaney would be able to make with JXL Brass.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 20, 2019)

Leaked footage of Staypufts's studio...


----------



## CT (Dec 20, 2019)

Blakus said:


> Well this is a pretty shockingly misleading post if I've ever seen one. Took me a whole 8 seconds to spot this was live, not samples, i.e. *not* JXL brass. Beware, fellow midi manipulators.
> 
> EDIT: I don’t intend to take away from the fact that there is indeed a lot to like about JXL brass.




So I suppose that "mock-up" posted in the BBCSO thread in response to me was also probably lifted from something. I can't believe it! Staypuft seemed like such a totally even-keeled guy.


----------



## staypuft (Dec 20, 2019)

Craig Sharmat said:


> My guess is he won't be back...and if he is...



If what? You are going to keep harassing me and attempt to dox me AGAIN?

I suggest everyone to screenshot this thread because Craig the butthurt coward will most likely delete all my posts and ban me for critiquing his JXLb demo that I had no idea was his until he tried to dox me. Talk about malicious intent!! you can delete your posts but I have the screenshots. @Mike Greene r u gonna sit there and pretend that didnt happen?

btw blakus whoever the fuck you are, the medal of honor MOCKUPS were done as short tech demos for my own use and I decided to share them with the rest of you. I know the Airborne tracks from the inside out //use your imagination/ I never claimed them to be my own compositions, you dumb fuck. The file name even hints to that:: jxlb_MH why in the actual fuck would I pretend otherwise? i am actually flattered by the accusations  one thing I learned from this vi experience is that some of you are totally full of shit, insecure and will put down anyone who works hard to be the best in his-her craft...I sincerely hope all the jealousy at least inspire you, beware cause this crap can eat you alive.


----------



## Lavashak (Dec 20, 2019)

^ this guy


----------



## FinGael (Dec 20, 2019)

After many surprising plot twists we take a short commercial break. Stay tuned.

(Seriously, what the heck is happening here?)


----------



## CT (Dec 20, 2019)

Lest anyone be thrown off by the fact that the second lifted audio snippet ends differently than in the YouTube video, it's just the very end of the piece edited onto that earlier excerpt, and pitch-shifted to match, it sounds like, with a little added cymbal roll to mask the edit. That cymbal roll is brilliantly programmed though. Bravo!

Anyway, hope you folks are enjoying Junkie XL Brass!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 20, 2019)

Blakus said:


> Well this is a pretty shockingly misleading post if I've ever seen one. Took me a whole 8 seconds to spot this was live, not samples, i.e. *not* JXL brass. Beware, fellow midi manipulators.
> 
> EDIT: I don’t intend to take away from the fact that there is indeed a lot to like about JXL brass.



Headshot-gate Episode 2 aside, I'd really like to hear @Blakus 's thoughts on JXL Brass, since his brass writing blows my mind (I have Mystical Christmas on repeat right now). It's been a while since we've gotten any YouTube vids from his channel.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Dec 20, 2019)

I guess if we really could be bothered we would put them in parralell and flip one 180 degrees... but I don’t need too..bit rich to say people are full of shit lol....I know the only person is full of shit...


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 20, 2019)

FinGael said:


> (Seriously, what the heck is happening here?)


----------



## Uiroo (Dec 20, 2019)

staypuft said:


> btw blakus whoever the fuck you are, the medal of honor MOCKUPS were done as short tech demos for my own use and I decided to share them with the rest of you. I know the Airborne tracks from the inside out //use your imagination/ I never claimed them to be my own compositions, you dumb fuck. The file name even hints to that:: jxlb_MH why in the actual fuck would I pretend otherwise? i am actually flattered by the accusations  one thing I learned from this vi experience is that some of you are totally full of shit, insecure and will put down anyone who works hard to be the best in his-her craft...I sincerely hope all the jealousy at least inspire you, beware cause this crap can eat you alive.


Your mockup was so good, it has the exact waveform as the original, well done! (yes I checked, yes I am procrastinating).

On a more serious note: I hope you are ok, your behaviour worries me that you are not. Maybe go see a therapist, it might help you, it sure helped me. Take care.


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 20, 2019)

Gerbil said:


>




I didn't expect myself to be LMAO infront of the screen from browsing this forum ever.
Lucky I wasn't drinking my coffee.


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Dec 20, 2019)

staypuft said:


> If what? You are going to keep harassing me and attempt to dox me AGAIN?
> 
> I suggest everyone to screenshot this thread because Craig the butthurt coward will most likely delete all my posts and ban me for critiquing his JXLb demo that I had no idea was his until he tried to dox me. Talk about malicious intent!! you can delete your posts but I have the screenshots. @Mike Greene r u gonna sit there and pretend that didnt happen?
> 
> btw blakus whoever the fuck you are, the medal of honor MOCKUPS were done as short tech demos for my own use and I decided to share them with the rest of you. I know the Airborne tracks from the inside out //use your imagination/ I never claimed them to be my own compositions, you dumb fuck. The file name even hints to that:: jxlb_MH why in the actual fuck would I pretend otherwise? i am actually flattered by the accusations  one thing I learned from this vi experience is that some of you are totally full of shit, insecure and will put down anyone who works hard to be the best in his-her craft...I sincerely hope all the jealousy at least inspire you, beware cause this crap can eat you alive.



Here's the flipped version of the original from YouTube and the one Staypuft posted. The audio you're hearing is mostly artefacts from the difference in bit quality. Or are you going to tell me you know the track so well that you can even make a virtual library recorded in a different room, with different players, and different sections, cancel out the original that well?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 20, 2019)

I'd /popcorn but all it does it make me want to try to mock the section up. 

there is no benefit to faking 4 bar snippets of a sample library - so might be a good idea to be more reserved when making those kinds of accusations... I honestly wont have anything but a cellphone to hear the examples at the moment - so my judgement is delayed. 

however even if it were faked did puft fake his bbcso piece?


----------



## Chungus (Dec 20, 2019)

Gerbil said:


>



I wish I could reply with two emojis. 'cause this post deserves both a heart and a ROFL.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 20, 2019)

Blakus you


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 20, 2019)

Jonathan Moray said:


> Here's the flipped version of the original from YouTube and the one Staypuft posted. The audio you're hearing is mostly artefacts from the difference in bit quality. Or are you going to tell me you know the track so well that you can even make a virtual library recorded in a different room, with different players, and different sections, cancel out the original that well?


Myth busters declares this myth to be busted.


----------



## CT (Dec 20, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> however even if it were faked did puft fake his bbcso piece?



The first one he posted, which I think was titled "Staircase," and that I suggested had to have been done with phrase/FX libraries, was almost certainly another lift (being researched at Mythbusters HQ at the moment). I know he posted more supposedly using the actual library but I never listened to those.


----------



## Guffy (Dec 20, 2019)

I think it's quite obvious that it's the exact same track.
Accusing people of making false accusations is just dumb.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 20, 2019)

The very first mockup he posted in the BBCSO thread was also a fake, i.e., real. Was talking about it with someone else (but I was still dumb enough to think the "JXLB" excerpt he posted was real, so overall the joke's still on me).

We were talking about the string runs in this excerpt, the brass multitongues, and especially the phrasing in the extremely simple three-note string melody that appears in the middle. That kind of clear musical intent just isn't something you can do in samples. It's why our work always sounds "flat" compared to the real deal, even John Powell.

If you remember the Star Wars Trailer Guy from a few years ago, he too admitted that the oboe solo which featured at the center of his mockup was live.

There's nothing wrong with mixing samples & VIs but we really ought to be up front about the whole deal. It is *respectful to the musicians* who are great artists and do a lot of the heavy lifting to make the final result on any score spectacular.

Anyway going back to this supposed "The Staircase" piece. Talking it over with someone else (I asked them if part of this could have been done with CAGE phrases and they said no) we decided that it was possible this fake-up was simply a piece he had recorded with orchestra himself, maybe mixed with some VI perc, and he was just trolling the forum by saying it was a "not yet mixed" "work in progress."

That crossfade intro was also obviously suspicious.

But now with his record of lying, I'm going to guess this isn't even his work, it's a clip from a real score. At a guess - something Elfman did, or maybe Brian Tyler? (Edit: friend suggested Don Davis too!)


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 20, 2019)

I wish headshots website was still up, the only way to know for sure is for him to do a mockup 

honestly I doubt sam will ever come back - because(like in this thread) stuff gets said that cant be walked back, so their would be no point unless he felt like arguing for a day before getting rebanned.

either way, just like the guy has nothing to gain from faking a mockup, I dont have anything to gain by "calling him out" either. it doesn't make my music or ability to work with VI any better - but it does make me want to listen to an OST for a game I've never played. 

I WAS curious and headshots imdb doesn't list MoH, although I know hes worked on games


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 20, 2019)

_<ADMIN EDIT> - Craig is talking about a different issue in this post. He is NOT saying that there is, or ever has been, any suspicion that Staypuft is Blake Robinson. (Either Blake Robinson. Yes, there are two. One is British, and of note here in that he does coding and other work for Spitfire, while the other (Blakus) is an Australian composer of note.) What Craig is talking about here refers to confusion on a *different* matter (probably should have used the quote button), where he got the two Blake Robinsons mixed up._

Everything was likely lifted. Not that anyone probably cares but my initial erased post was because I had thought his name was Blake Robinson (I was later to find out a different Blake Robinson and eventually none of it matched up)...so I had put up an erroneous post which didn't help anyone, thus I erased it.

Anyway this isn't "Musicians Helping Musicians", just the opposite, and in the end Stayput may not be a musician at all.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 20, 2019)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Everything was likely lifted. Not that anyone probably cares but my initial erased post was because we had found out his name was Blake Robinson (I was later to find out a different Blake Robinson)...so I had put up an erroneous post which didn't help anyone, thus I erased it.


??? fake mockup or not why the hell would the mods dox a user??? @Mike Greene am I misunderstanding what has occurred?


----------



## NoamL (Dec 20, 2019)

Maybe this should be moved out to a different thread? Feels like we're crossing the streams here.


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 20, 2019)

NoamL said:


> The very first mockup he posted in the BBCSO thread was also a fake, i.e., real. Was talking about it with someone else (but I was still dumb enough to think the "JXLB" excerpt he posted was real, so overall the joke's still on me).
> 
> We were talking about the string runs in this excerpt, the brass multitongues, and especially the phrasing in the extremely simple three-note string melody that appears in the middle. That kind of clear musical intent just isn't something you can do in samples. It's why our work always sounds "flat" compared to the real deal, even John Powell.
> 
> ...


I'm actually amazed someone would go through all of that just to troll on a forum...
Especially this forum. I thought this wouldn't be a place where I wouldn't encounter kids trolling.
And reading through his latest post, I feel like he/she is being really offensive to make the moderators delete his/her post, maybe because he/shes feeling embarrassed right now.
Maybe the moderators should hang his post on the "wall of shame" instead.

Anyways, I think I lost a bit of faith in humanity today 

I also feel sorry for Orchestral Tools. 
This isn't the Commercial section, but still, they were aggressively replying to people who had problems, posting videos, etc. on this thread too. But several pages have gone off topic because the troll. (I guess I'm also guilty for that, since I've already posted several times)


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 20, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Maybe this should be moved out to a different thread? Feels like we're crossing the streams here.


Clever!


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 20, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> however even if it were faked did puft fake his bbcso piece?



Nothing he posted is likely his - or even using the VIs in question. And yet, so many here were head over heels for his “abilities”. And more so, defended his toxic attacks on the guys from Spitfire and BBCSO.

Karma wins out in the end.


----------



## CT (Dec 20, 2019)

5Lives said:


> Karma wins out in the end.



Yeah, I love that guy! Now there's a real mock-up artist.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 20, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Maybe this should be moved out to a different thread? Feels like we're crossing the streams here.


Agreed! What library were we talking about?


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 20, 2019)

Bluemount Score said:


> Agreed! What library were we talking about?



“Copy&Paste” - 300 gigs of the best samples imaginable. Sounds just like the real thing. Only has phrases though and you can’t mix any mics. JXL seems much more flexible in that regard.


----------



## William Hoshal (Dec 20, 2019)

Raphioli said:


> I didn't expect myself to be LMAO infront of the screen from browsing this forum ever.
> Lucky I wasn't drinking my coffee.


ROFL...unfortunately I was. Anybody know how to get egg nog latte off of a ShuttlePro?


----------



## AndyP (Dec 20, 2019)

But at least we can agree that the fakes sound very good?


----------



## AndyP (Dec 20, 2019)

When I came up with this idea I thought a choir would make the mockup more convincing. I think I'm gonna offer it to Disney.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 20, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> These are amazing! Have you got a website with more of your music or are you remaining anonymous? At least if you are, you are actually sharing your music. There are some people that just relentlessly post and post, have the strongest opinions, and have never shared a single piece of music. They could well be coal miners instead of composers for all I know.
> 
> I've finally got JXLB downloaded and now waiting to transfer it to my computers back in my apartment.Very much looking forward to properly trying this out!



Well, at least I didn't think the real thing was shit. That would have been amusing.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 20, 2019)

AndyP said:


> When I came up with this idea I thought a choir would make the mockup more convincing. I think I'm gonna offer it to Disney.


I'm not sure but I think you just stole the original recording?!


----------



## Consona (Dec 20, 2019)

Lol, it was real? I'm mean fake, I'm mean real... Bloody hell...  At least now I know why I didn't have any objections to that demo.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 20, 2019)

Bluemount Score said:


> I'm not sure but I think you just stole the original recording?!


IT IS THE ORIGINAL, DRESSED!


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 20, 2019)

I love this forum. Its amazing. From the tears of a Bricasti, to fake mockups and the hysteria of banning people. Oh, and people still asking whether Albion One is worth the money. Never a dull moment huh.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 20, 2019)

Let's not forget arguments over $29 plugins 

I do love this place though. I've gained so much knowledge from the "masters" here. And everyone else in between, from amazing demos, gear advice to Tiger's awesome BF mega thread.
And the mods. They have a job I would hate, but they continue to do a great job amongst all this mental and crazy goings on here.
Have an excellent Christmas you crazy lot


----------



## Denkii (Dec 20, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Oh, and people still asking whether Albion One is worth the money. Never a dull moment huh.


Is it?



Zero&One said:


> Have an excellent Christmas you crazy lot


I just learned today that one should not say happy Christmas anymore but rather happy holidays because it's more inclusive. Maybe we can have a discussion about that next?


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 20, 2019)

Oh, those wonderful halcyon days of chocolate....


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 20, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Oh, and people still asking whether Albion One is worth the money. Never a dull moment huh.


Is it, though?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 20, 2019)

Zero&One said:


> Let's not forget arguments over $29 plugins
> 
> I do love this place though. I've gained so much knowledge from the "masters" here. And everyone else in between, from amazing demos, gear advice to Tiger's awesome BF mega thread.
> And the mods. They have a job I would hate, but they continue to do a great job amongst all this mental and crazy goings on here.
> Have an excellent Christmas you crazy lot


I'm just here to spend some more money after (again) being notified about another huge sale by a company I never heared of before.

Merry Xmas


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 20, 2019)

Denkii said:


> Is it?



Ahhh, the excited shopping lady is there again. I think I need to buy something. Shall I buy Albion One again to double check?


----------



## CT (Dec 20, 2019)

LowweeK said:


> Did anyone consider creating a soundtrack for ViC itself ?



Funny you should mention that!

I did just finish a short cue for this great film I'm scoring, "Sleigh Bells, Chocolate, and Lies: The BBCSO Story." This is just a work-in-progress, of course, and naturally it's done with the bloodless, toothless BBCSO. Those Brits are just too damn polite so it's hard to get aggressive.

Sadly, it will probably be rejected on the grounds that dodecaphonic music is too old fashioned for the subject matter.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 20, 2019)

Raphioli said:


> I also feel sorry for Orchestral Tools.
> This isn't the Commercial section, but still, they were aggressively replying to people who had problems, posting videos, etc. on this thread too. But several pages have gone off topic because the troll. (I guess I'm also guilty for that, since I've already posted several times)



I don't feel sorry for them, I think it's a sign that they now play in the same big boys club as Spitfire Audio, with high quality drama, tons of hype and 1000+ post threads.


----------



## Brasart (Dec 20, 2019)

miket said:


> Funny you should mention that!
> 
> I did just finish a short cue for this great film I'm scoring, "Sleigh Bells, Chocolate, and Lies: The BBCSO Story." This is just a work-in-progress, of course, and naturally it's done with the bloodless, toothless BBCSO. Those Brits are just too damn polite so it's hard to get aggressive.
> 
> Sadly, it will probably be rejected on the grounds that dodecaphonic music is too old fashioned for the subject matter.



I think a collection of old farts would have been more appropriate, but your hommage is both kind and quite funnily well put, I'll miss your previous bio that was directly inspired by our petty puff


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 20, 2019)

That demo was pretty clearly live playing!


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Dec 20, 2019)

I'm actually looking forward to finding out what/if he lifted for the bbcso demo, I cant wait to listen to more of that soundtrack!


----------



## CT (Dec 20, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> That demo was pretty clearly live playing!



Oh crap, you got me! Yes, I did play it all in live.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 20, 2019)

Sounds live to me even on laptop speakers. Interesting how easily you can spread a lie. And very bad stuff... some people may drop a ton of money to get THIS only to get... something totally else


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 20, 2019)

ChristopherRock said:


> I'm actually looking forward to finding out what/if he lifted for the bbcso demo, I cant wait to listen to more of that soundtrack!


I’ve tried the obvious. Shazam, Soundhound, song matching websites galore - they all look at me like:

“What’s that sh1t bruh?”

@NoamL suggested Don Davis and I’m inclined to agree. Definitely has his fingerprints all over it. Went through the soundtrack for Enemy At the Gate Behind Enemy Lines, and Matrix Revolutions and half of Reloaded; nada. I know the original Matrix OST pretty well and I don’t think it’s that.

Then it struck me like a bolt out of the blue...

...WTF am I wasting my life chasing after this *******’s breadcrumbs for? 

[Edit: Wrong movie title!]


----------



## Nova (Dec 20, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> Then it struck me like a bolt out of the blue...
> 
> ...WTF am I wasting my life chasing after this *******’s breadcrumbs for?
> 
> [Edit: Wrong movie title!]



Netflix documentary to be released soon, "Don't F**k With Composers".


----------



## Brasart (Dec 20, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> I’ve tried the obvious. Shazam, Soundhound, song matching websites galore - they all look at me like:
> 
> “What’s that sh1t bruh?”
> 
> ...



Did you go through all of the Medal of Honor soundtracks? Maybe he's just a big fan of those games


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 20, 2019)

Brasart said:


> Did you went through all of the Medal of Honor soundtracks? Maybe he's just a big fan of those games


No. Gave up, but feel free.


----------



## Brasart (Dec 20, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> No. Gave up, but feel free.



Haha, I too have the curiosity but not the patience to do so


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 20, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> I’ve tried the obvious. Shazam, Soundhound, song matching websites galore - they all look at me like:
> 
> “What’s that sh1t bruh?”
> 
> ...



Since he talked about working with Brian Tyler in the past, I was briefly looking for the "staircase" track in the call of duty modern warfare 3 soundtrack, but couldn't find it. And yeah, seems like a waste of time. 

@staypuft: This could be your redemption arc, please tell us where you "covered" these other mockups from. The curiosity is killing us and you'd save us so much time!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 20, 2019)

As pointed out by @Guffy in this post: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/hans-zimmer-strings-update.87862/post-4484361 the medal of honor soundtracks were not the only source of "inspiration"


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 20, 2019)

I’m just glad this was exposed before staypuft started selling merchandise to all his adoring VI-C fans.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 20, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> ??? fake mockup or not why the hell would the mods dox a user??? @Mike Greene am I misunderstanding what has occurred?



I have never doxed a user, had to look up what it was, I have no time for that, just glad Blakus figured it out.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Dec 20, 2019)

Uiroo said:


> On a more serious note: I hope you are ok, your behaviour worries me that you are not. Maybe go see a therapist, it might help you, it sure helped me. Take care.



This. 
Clearly this is not the behavior of someone mentally healthy


----------



## Chungus (Dec 20, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> @staypuft: This could be your redemption arc, please tell us where you "covered" these other mockups from. The curiosity is killing us and you'd save us so much time!


Puft took that secret with him to his proverbial grave, as the ban hammer has come down.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 20, 2019)

He might emerge under a new pseudo with more false "demos".


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 20, 2019)

What is Headshot's full name? Samy... 
That guy is seriously talented. Is he still online anywhere?


----------



## CT (Dec 20, 2019)

You don't want the answer to that question.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 20, 2019)

Chungus said:


> Puft took that secret with him to his proverbial grave, as the ban hammer has come down.


Did the marshmallow man ‘fess up in the end?


----------



## Chungus (Dec 20, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Did the marshmallow man ‘fess up in the end?


Nah. But if you click on his account, it comes up blank.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 20, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> What is Headshot's full name? Samy...
> That guy is seriously talented. Is he still online anywhere?


PMs


----------



## brenneisen (Dec 20, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Samy...



Cheboub



jononotbono said:


> Is he still online anywhere?



now he has his own forum somewhere


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 20, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Did the marshmallow man ‘fess up in the end?



Well... he called most people nasty names. Said he was amazing, then got banned.
Not his finest hour.


----------



## Nemoy (Dec 20, 2019)

So the Marshmallow man got roasted and turned to marshmallow s'more.
 He rambled on and on about how horrible bbcso was and mentioned he even uninstalled it since it had issues when he probably didn't even own it. Thats awful to know someone would post fake demos. All his demos (jxlbrass, bbcso, etc) and comments are mostly likely all fake at this point. Good on OT, Craig, and Blakus to point out his phony ways otherwise I and many others probably would have believed his comments and demo materials as genuine.

Now who wants a stick to roast their marshmallow under the winter campfire? 🤣


----------



## Loden Reinheim (Dec 21, 2019)

Here's an actual mockup of one of that imposter's "demos" using JXL Brass.


----------



## MauroPantin (Dec 21, 2019)

Whoever came up with the idea of winning or losing internet points has to be some sort of evil genius. It is having a profound impact on the way people behave and feel about themselves and others.


----------



## JTB (Dec 21, 2019)

We could maybe wind the scathing attacks back a notch cause no doubt he/she is watching this thread. He/she reacted emotionally and defensively which is normal human behaviour in such a situation. Hey he was trying to impress us. We should be flattered.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 21, 2019)

MauroPantin said:


> Whoever came up with the idea of winning or losing internet points has to be some sort of evil genius. It is having a profound impact on the way people behave and feel about themselves and others.


I dropped you a like for that, but irony noted.


----------



## nas (Dec 21, 2019)

Loden Reinheim said:


> Here's an actual mockup of one of that imposter's "demos" using JXL Brass.



You should post the sample mockup in the original JXL brass thread as I'm sure it would be beneficial to people interested in the library.


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 21, 2019)

Loden Reinheim said:


> Here's an actual mockup of one of that imposter's "demos" using JXL Brass.



THANKS for this, as this is just what the doctor ordered for this thread.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 21, 2019)

Uiroo said:


> Your mockup was so good, it has the exact waveform as the original, well done! (yes I checked, yes I am procrastinating).
> 
> On a more serious note: I hope you are ok, your behaviour worries me that you are not. Maybe go see a therapist, it might help you, it sure helped me. Take care.


ex ex ex


JTB said:


> We could maybe wind the scathing attacks back a notch cause no doubt he/she is watching this thread. He/she reacted emotionally and defensively which is normal human behaviour in such a situation. Hey he was trying to impress us. We should be flattered.


i like the way you think. Very Buddhist. And I agree.


----------



## JT (Dec 21, 2019)

I just keep thinking how pathetic this situation is. He's trying to impress people with his mockup skills, even though he doesn't know the people he's trying to impress and he's anonymous.


----------



## Uiroo (Dec 21, 2019)

ag75 said:


> ex ex ex


Sorry, I don't know what that means.


----------



## Olfirf (Dec 21, 2019)

JT said:


> I just keep thinking how pathetic this situation is. He's trying to impress people with his mockup skills, even though he doesn't know the people he's trying to impress and he's anonymous.


But you SHOULD rather keep thinking ... why the hell didn't I hear that this was live and not a mockup?  Better keep practicing instead of focusing on other people's "patheticness". There is nothing to see ... move along!


----------



## CT (Dec 21, 2019)

Olfirf said:


> why the hell didn't I hear that this was live and not a mockup?



There were a number of us who had our suspicions, and that's why this came to light in the first place. Without knowing exactly what had been pilfered, though, there wouldn't have been much point in making an accusation. None of the sources were scores I was familiar with.

There may have been a bit of completely understandable naivety at work as well, in people defaulting to thinking that this guy was just extraordinarily talented rather than a poser... as many have said, why would anyone go through the trouble of doing something like that?


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 21, 2019)

miket said:


> There were a number of us who had our suspicions, and that's why this came to light in the first place. Without knowing exactly what had been pilfered, though, there wouldn't have been much point in making an accusation. None of the sources were scores I was familiar with.
> 
> There may have been a bit of completely understandable naivety at work as well, in people defaulting to thinking that this guy was just extraordinarily talented rather than a poser... as many have said, why would anyone go through the trouble of doing something like that?


I second that.
Owning OT JXL myself, I was wondering how come he gets to that sound. I was hearing articulations not found in JXL. BUT, as a hobbyist, I know that I have a lot to learn, and of course, I’m not match to pro users and demo makers.
I’m willing to learn, not to throw (unlikely) suspicions on people.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 21, 2019)

I think it’s important to get this into perspective a little. No-one has died. This is just someone who did something dishonest and probably regrets doing that. We’ve all done dishonest things in our lives. Perhaps not to this degree but it’s a human trait that we learn from a very young age. Hell, even my 3 year old niece knows how to twist your emotions to get that chocolate bar.

I think the best we can do now is hope this person learns from this and sorts him/herself out as clearly there is some issue that compelled them to act in this way. I was shocked and kind of angry at first. Then I realised it’s all a storm in a teacup.

I hope nothing bad happens to them after this situation. If you’re reading this: I wish you well and keep making great music.

Happy Christmas.

Peace.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 21, 2019)

Uiroo said:


> Sorry, I don't know what that means.


Oh good lord I think I actually “pocket posted” that! 😂


----------



## JT (Dec 21, 2019)

Olfirf said:


> But you SHOULD rather keep thinking ... why the hell didn't I hear that this was live and not a mockup?  Better keep practicing instead of focusing on other people's "patheticness". There is nothing to see ... move along!


It's not that I didn't hear it was live, I never listened to it at all. I'm glad I didn't. And I still think it's pathetic for someone to misrepresent what they posted.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 21, 2019)

As much as I like OT and JXL Brass it would be bad if someone purchased it based on this behavior.


----------



## PerryD (Dec 21, 2019)

There is far more money to be made in politics. The man definitely has what it takes to make it in that field!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 21, 2019)

Dang, i actually feel bad for the person. Their motive doesn't matter either. What matters is that the individual is probably in a really dark place in life. I think you'd have to be in order to behave thay way.

I hope they get the help they need.


----------



## Drundfunk (Dec 21, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> I think it’s important to get this into perspective a little. No-one has died. This is just someone who did something dishonest and probably regrets doing that. We’ve all done dishonest things in our lives. Perhaps not to this degree but it’s a human trait that we learn from a very young age. Hell, even my 3 year old niece knows how to twist your emotions to get that chocolate bar.
> 
> I think the best we can do now is hope this person learns from this and sorts him/herself out as clearly there is some issue that compelled them to act in this way. I was shocked and kind of angry at first. Then I realised it’s all a storm in a teacup.
> 
> ...


Yes nobody died etc., but ask yourself: Are there people out there who purchased the library just based on the "demo" they heard from that guy? So while I agree with your comment to a certain point I don't think this whole "demo-gate" is something of insignificance, because it might have had influence on people's decision to buy or not buy the library. Since we can't demo most of the stuff we are buying we obviously rely on walkthroughs, demos and eachother's opinion. So seeing someone lie about this kind of stuff is just not good for the trust we put in each other.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 21, 2019)

Drundfunk said:


> Yes nobody died etc., but ask yourself: Are there people out there who purchased the library just based on the "demo" they heard from that guy? So while I agree with your comment to a certain point I don't think this whole "demo-gate" is something of insignificance, because it might have had influence on people's decision to buy or not buy the library. Since we can't demo most of the stuff we are buying we obviously rely on walkthroughs, demos and eachother's opinion. So seeing someone lie about this kind of stuff is just not good for the trust we put in each other.


I get that. It's a slippery slope, think about how many people ask for someone to "qualify" their opinion by backing it up with "what have you done". I don't necessarily agree that people have to "qualify" to give an opinion, there are a lot of people that I trust here just based on posting history and messages that seem reasonably intelligent. And there are a lot of anonymous users here. So I see it both ways, yes, his "demos" were amazing, but he also joined 3 months ago and has 100 posts to his name.

I'm not disagreeing with you that this could have had an unfortunate outcome for some of us. But also, man, it's the internet. Like do you see the weird shit that is posted on FB that a quick search of snopes would nullify. At some point you have to think for yourself. I think a bit of skepticism goes a long ways on the intergoogles.

I'm not sure that's a legit comparison, but I do think that the people willing to drop the cash on JXL were probably intelligent enough to figure some of this out? I mean it's not necessarily a "hobbyist" amount of cash.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 21, 2019)

Drundfunk said:


> Yes nobody died etc., but ask yourself: Are there people out there who purchased the library just based on the "demo" they heard from that guy? So while I agree with your comment to a certain point I don't think this whole "demo-gate" is something of insignificance, because it might have had influence on people's decision to buy or not buy the library. Since we can't demo most of the stuff we are buying we obviously rely on walkthroughs, demos and eachother's opinion. So seeing someone lie about this kind of stuff is just not good for the trust we put in each other.


As ka00 attests, his self-proclaimed ‘demos’ did influence people to purchase. However, the libraries were always top drawer anyway, so it’s not likely to be a waste of money. Also, people need to be responsible for their own actions and remember anything posted on here should be treated with the same critical evaluation as anything else on the internet or in life in general. I’m guilty of placing more trust and an unnaturally higher bar for the integrity of everyone within this community. It’s just not wise to do so unless that person has a solid track record of honest, reliable, helpful posts. Even then treat their demos (and opinions) with caution since your own skill set may not be at their level of craftsmanship (Andy Blaney would be an example of someone who is trustworthy, yet beyond what most of us can achieve even with the same libraries as him).

Personally I would never buy a library based on the demo(s) of one person.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 21, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> Personally I would never buy a library based on the demo(s) of one person.



It was Tom's Official Trailer piece that made me buy it. But, I think it's fair to say, the chap know how to program a few notes. It's a killer library. Normally I never jump on something instantly but hey, I fancied a Christmas gift


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 21, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> Personally I would never buy a library based on the demo(s) of one person.



Just wait until you hear my demo of the currently unreleased "Triangles of Fury".


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 22, 2019)

Loden Reinheim said:


> Here's an actual mockup of one of that imposter's "demos" using JXL Brass.


bruh can you just post this on the real thread????

it's going to waste here


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 22, 2019)

Zero&One said:


> Just wait until you hear my demo of the currently unreleased "Triangles of Fury".


It would need at least 5 RR and 10 dynamic layers. I’m sure JXL is on it.


----------



## Loden Reinheim (Dec 22, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> bruh can you just post this on the real thread????
> 
> it's going to waste here





nas said:


> You should post the sample mockup in the original JXL brass thread as I'm sure it would be beneficial to people interested in the library.



Ok, ok, lol.


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 22, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> As ka00 attests, his self-proclaimed ‘demos’ did influence people to purchase. However, the libraries were always top drawer anyway, so it’s not likely to be a waste of money. Also, people need to be responsible for their own actions and remember anything posted on here should be treated with the same critical evaluation as anything else on the internet or in life in general. I’m guilty of placing more trust and an unnaturally higher bar for the integrity of everyone within this community. It’s just not wise to do so unless that person has a solid track record of honest, reliable, helpful posts. Even then treat their demos (and opinions) with caution since your own skill set may not be at their level of craftsmanship (Andy Blaney would be an example of someone who is trustworthy, yet beyond what most of us can achieve even with the same libraries as him).
> 
> Personally I would never buy a library based on the demo(s) of one person.


On the one hand, he may also have influenced people negatively about the BBCSO, given his very negatively written posts about it, backed up by presumed expertise with midi mock-ups.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 22, 2019)

gussunkri said:


> On the one hand, he may also have influenced people negatively about the BBCSO, given his very negatively written posts about it, backed up by presumed expertise with midi mock-ups.


Agreed.


----------



## paulthomson (Dec 22, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> Agreed.



yes this is a real problem for us devs - it’s so hard to see someone clearly lying or with a massively hidden agenda when they are trashing your products and not really be able to call them out on it!

it happens annoyingly often, which I guess is why so many devs abandon fora.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 22, 2019)

The answer is probably in post #34,234 of the BBCSO thread, but wasn't StayPuft one of the more vocal guys who had run into "technical difficulties" with the library?


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 22, 2019)

paulthomson said:


> yes this is a real problem for us devs



Yeah he done some damage there for sure, reason a few of us left the thread.
Flag for me (among many) was when he said "I knocked this up... then uninstalled it". Hmmm Convenient much.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 22, 2019)

Zero&One said:


> Yeah he done some damage there for sure, reason a few of us left the thread.
> Flag for me (among many) was when he said "I knocked this up... then uninstalled it". Hmmm Convenient much.


So, he never even brought it? That's some seriously dedicated LARPing.
You're right. In hindsight it all looks a bit weird. I just figured he was a guy with a lot of money who brought products from companies he hated..

I'm spilt really. On the one hand, StayPuft wasn't backwards about making other forum members feel miserable and causing trouble. It's hard not to feel that karma has found a way. Going forward, every time someone posts an incredible demo using a new product, they will be suspicions of "doing a StayPuft" and it doesn't help trust on the forum.

On the other hand, I heed the opinions above. You'd have to be in a pretty lonely place to role-play on an internet forum to such an extent. Ultimately, I hope the guy moves on to a better place.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 22, 2019)

There is also the danger that criticism is more under observation. 
Who can blame the people if they are insecure now whether someone is rightly criticizing or wants to troll?

I also have my criticisms of the BBCSO (like many others), but it is not useless because of that. That's why I was a bit surprised that he removed these libraries completely. I also found it exaggerated.


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 22, 2019)

The funny thing with all of this is..."his" music wasn't that good (especially that first example he posted which sounded like the classical version of dubstep). I wouldn't have thought so many folks here would fall over themselves to compliment him given how many other absolutely fantastic BBCSO demos are being posted and yet, those same folks stayed silent. It'd be nice if the forum was supporting the more positive voices here rather than the ones trying to tear people down.


----------



## mralmostpopular (Dec 22, 2019)

5Lives said:


> The funny thing with all of this is..."his" music wasn't that good (especially that first example he posted which sounded like the classical version of dubstep). I wouldn't have thought so many folks here would fall over themselves to compliment him given how many other absolutely fantastic BBCSO demos are being posted and yet, those same folks stayed silent. It'd be nice if the forum was supporting the more positive voices here rather than the ones trying to tear people down.



That’s kind of the nature of creative people. There’s always a bit negativity.


----------



## FinGael (Dec 22, 2019)

paulthomson said:


> yes this is a real problem for us devs - it’s so hard to see someone clearly lying or with a massively hidden agenda when they are trashing your products and not really be able to call them out on it!
> 
> it happens annoyingly often, which I guess is why so many devs abandon fora.



Thank you Paul.

I am not a developer, but lately in my personal life have been a target for a lot of strong negative projection from many people - most of those things have nothing to do with me or what I have done.

I was discussing this today with a dear friend of mine, who knows me very well, and she said that "It happens. Be yourself. Other seats are already taken" 

I wish all developers here strength, stamina and a bit of humour to face what they have to and thank you everyone involved for the great tools we have!


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 22, 2019)

paulthomson said:


> yes this is a real problem for us devs - it’s so hard to see someone clearly lying or with a massively hidden agenda when they are trashing your products and not really be able to call them out on it!
> 
> it happens annoyingly often, which I guess is why so many devs abandon fora.



You should speak to @Mike Greene if he could hand you staypufts email-adress.
This would at least make it possible to check if he had bought BBCSO at all.
(of course, it's possible that he used an extra email address for the forum which means it would be more difficult to officially disprove that he did buy it)

However, concerning "hidden agendas" of people on fora:
All in all devs get reactions in relation to their action.

There are certain rules, like: don't do a too aggressive marketing; don't exaggerate too much when praising your products; be sure to make enough quality control in your products and finally: when people communicate flaws in your products, don't try to make to look them like fools with stupid excuses.

If short notes have timing problems, it's not a clever thing to state "we like it natural", because a bad timing is not "natural".
It's natural to fire a musician with a bad timing.
Or if you offer libraries with standard and extended content (where the extended content has nearly the doubled prize) and leave out 1 or 2 important articulations from the standard edition it's a stupid thing to claim that there would be no consensus about what an obvious omission of the standard content would be. (to make it clear: this one was _not_ about SA. Love the HZ perc Pro content e.g.)
In short: presenting lame excuses usually result in bad emotions.

Most developers almost never are attacked, some few are. But then it's usually a consequence of unfortunate communication in the first place.


----------



## dflood (Dec 22, 2019)

paulthomson said:


> yes this is a real problem for us devs - it’s so hard to see someone clearly lying or with a massively hidden agenda when they are trashing your products and not really be able to call them out on it!
> 
> it happens annoyingly often, which I guess is why so many devs abandon fora.


It might not quiet people who clearly have malicious intent, but technical and piracy issues aside, this is all the more reason why developers should offer more trial downloads, tutorials, money back guarantees, access to full documentation, etc. If, for example, you get 30 days to try the product before purchasing, how much sympathy would you get on this or any other forum for buyers remorse?


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Dec 22, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> The answer is probably in post #34,234 of the BBCSO thread, but wasn't StayPuft one of the more vocal guys who had run into "technical difficulties" with the library?



He was mainly echoing a lot of what was already being said about bbcso, and not unique pc issues. so its hard to say. I was already in there asking about the shorts and timing, and ask for an attack slider, puft took it to the next level. I dont think the critiquing of bbcso should be forgotten about because this fraud.

Then there was the overly passive aggressive comments to people who would post their own mock ups, he would critique them but not in an encouraging way.

Generally speaking though there are a lot of awesome people on here, the advice i've had has been invaluable and the discussions have been great! There's always a few bad eggs around, at least this didn't go on for too much longer.

This whole debacle made light some other 'controversies' on here, makes me wonder if these are connected somehow :/



FinGael said:


> I wish all developers here strength, stamina and a bit of humour to face what they have to and thank you everyone involved for the great tools we have!



absolutely, I hope all devs/companies keep up their passion to make awesome tools, its an honour to use them!!


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Dec 22, 2019)

paulthomson said:


> yes this is a real problem for us devs - it’s so hard to see someone clearly lying or with a massively hidden agenda when they are trashing your products and not really be able to call them out on it!
> 
> it happens annoyingly often, which I guess is why so many devs abandon fora.



It is admirable how you handled the whole situation though, thanks for sticking around!


----------



## NoamL (Dec 22, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> You should speak to @Mike Greene if he could hand you staypufts email-adress.
> This would at least make it possible to check if he had bought BBCSO at all.
> (of course, it's possible that he used an extra email address for the forum which means it would be more difficult to officially disprove that he did buy it)
> 
> ...



Nah. It's silly to suggest this stuff happened because of anything OT or Spitfire did.

This guy just wanted to troll us all and he succeeded.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 22, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> You should speak to @Mike Greene if he could hand you staypufts email-adress.
> This would at least make it possible to check if he had bought BBCSO at all.
> (of course, it's possible that he used an extra email address for the forum which means it would be more difficult to officially disprove that he did buy it)
> 
> ...


Thank you, that needed to be said and I could never have put it so well.

One thing must never be forgotten, we as customers usually have little or no possibilities to claim, exchange or even return a library. 
We are in a relatively bad position in this respect and I am afraid it will not change that quickly.

And on the other hand, the demands on VIs have increased to such an extent that it is almost impossible to completely satisfy all requirements or wishes.

As a customer I can of course wait and decide whether to buy a product or not, but somebody has to bite the bullet, make the first purchase and write a review!

This does not justify the behaviour of this user, but sometimes I understand when powerlessness turns to anger. This does not mean that it was the intention of the user. Maybe it was just the search for attention.

Discussions about customers' rights are endless and the market is special, but some manufacturers don't necessarily behave better than the person being criticized here. And please, this is no attack on SA, this is true for some suppliers.

Anyway, to all members of the forum, the providers of our tools, a nice, contemplative and maybe also thoughtful Christmas!


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 22, 2019)

This is on all of us.

What that really means is that all of US need to be better about making our OWN minds up about libraries. Developers spend a LOT of time doing video walkthroughs so you can listen and see the product very clearly.

I haven’t been on this forum long, but I do often see one person praise or trash a sample library and multiple people will buy or pass on it based on that one or two opinions.

Just as there are many varied ways for a developer to sample an orchestra, there are just as many opinions on what way sounds the best. The only way to know is to listen for yourself and form your own opinion.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 22, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Nah. It's silly to suggest this stuff happened because of anything OT or Spitfire did.



Noam, the second part of my post was absolutely not referring to the whole staypuft thing, if you got it in that way, you clearly misunderstood my post. In Staypuft's case i rather think that he (or she) may have some mental problems - maybe some serious ones.


The second part of my posting was a personal reflection about why developers may get not so kind responses - and since Paul works for SA - i gave some hints that could be helpful for them.


----------



## ism (Dec 22, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> You should speak to @Mike Greene if he could hand you staypufts email-adress.
> This would at least make it possible to check if he had bought BBCSO at all.
> (of course, it's possible that he used an extra email address for the forum which means it would be more difficult to officially disprove that he did buy it)
> 
> ...



I feel that you risk here conflating toxic, bad faith trolling with legitimate critique. Which is the very sleight of and at the heart of why staypuff's trolling was so effective, and so toxic and damaging to the community on a number of levels.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 22, 2019)

StayPuft is a cockroach plain and simple.
It's lovely to see some people caring for his mental health etc, that show's how nice most people are here.

But don't think for a nanosecond he's upset or regretful. Are you StayRoach?
If it was some random user who wanted a bit of attention, or more YouTube clicks etc, I would agree on feeling sorry for them. But this roach is not that person.
The ONLY reason he posted his "compositions" was to solidify his worth, get users trust, and so he did.
What did he risk? A generic username and a common profile pic. Nothing.

I've already contacted another musician he lifted music from. Potentially ruining their profile and rep.
Blakus should be knighted for owning this moron.


----------



## PCassidy (Dec 22, 2019)

Hello...This is the REAL Paul Cassidy here! I only got tipped off about this today. I wasn't even a member of VI-Control until I found out about this. This Staypuft clown originally started this nonsense by lifting MY BBCSO demo from my Soundcloud page and claiming it as his own. It shows my name "Paul Cassidy Orchestrations" and my SC page. I just want to let you guys know that Staypuft and Paul Cassidy are not the same person! This fool is ruining my already shaky reputation!


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 22, 2019)

Welcome aboard @PCassidy  
Not the best of starts on vi-c but you are at least semi famous!


----------



## PCassidy (Dec 22, 2019)

Zero&One said:


> Welcome aboard @PCassidy
> Not the best of starts on vi-c but you are at least semi famous!


Haha thank you! I guess all publicity is good publicity, right!


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 22, 2019)

ism said:


> I feel that you risk here conflating toxic, bad faith trolling with legitimate critique.



Yes, probably it was unfortunate to address my completely legitimate points inside of a thread that _per se_ deals with a very strange trolling action by Staypuft. That's true indeed.

But i think my follow up posting after Noam misunderstood my post in the sense that i would somehow "justify" Staypuft's action I made it very clear that i was answering to a statement by Paul concerning companies getting attacked.
(it's interesting that often people instead of reading what is actually the _subject_ of a specific critique prefer it to search for a reason why they can ignore the critique itself.)

However, since i made it clear for the second time that my statement concerning @paulthomson 's statement about how sample devs are often treatened in a bad way has absolutely nothing to do with Staypuft's action, let me add another point that also has a relevance in this specific case - which after all is OT's Junkie XL brass:

One huge communication error that some devs are making is that they only react to fanboy postings.
When there are 10 postings with relevant critique there is plain ignorance.
Then suddenly there is a banal posting that only states how amazing the product in question is which, strangely, then gets quoted; showing: we are reading - at least as long as we get praise.
And if one of the fanboys attacks somebody who articulated the legitimate critique _ad hominem_, they will usually like that posting too.

Why am i mentioning this?

One thing i really appreciated in the (real) Junkie XL brass thread was the fact that (the real) Junkie XL (aka @Real JXL ) responded conscientiously to posts that contained suggestions etc. rather than pure praise. It was very, very clear that his enthusiasm is 100% authentic and that he is not here for the revenues.
And this is exactly what makes Staypuft's action even much more unfair. It leaves a shabbyy suspicion that his trolling (which indirectly praised this library) could be related to OT.
_To avoid getting confronted with new accusations by persons who are keen to misunderstand postings: of course i'm in no way suggesting that OT could have something to do with the whole charade. As written, i suspect the reason behind are mental problems._

Edit: i had previously written "shady" instead of "shabby". English isn't my first nor my second language, therefore, i may mix up words occasionally.


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 22, 2019)

I think Spitfire is one of, if not, the MOST involved developer in the composing community. They've set the bar in my opinion. Just look at how many tutorial videos they have been posting over the years, not to mention all the free instruments they give out with LABS. To insinuate they aren't listening to feedback just because they don't respond in a third-party forum (especially given much of that feedback was not given particularly politely) seems to be the type of mindset that allowed Staypuft to flourish in the first place. This is not a support forum and this is not the official feedback channel either - I'm sure Paul / Christian have a ton of things to do as well. Of course they listen - see how fast they addressed the initial player performance issues? They just took the feedback for Hans Zimmer Strings and released a 60GB free update. There was an issue with Chamber Strings performance legato that was brought up in the forum and they released an update to fix it very quickly. Maybe going forward they'll hire a community liaison to respond, though that can be tricky and can go horribly wrong (see EastWest).

Also, just for factual completeness, OT is not answering a number of repeated questions in the JXL thread.


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 22, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> You should speak to @Mike Greene if he could hand you staypufts email-adress.


Everything you wrote in your lengthly reply should be a PM. why do you post it here? if you'd know paul in person, would at least have worded it differently. I know that you are a knowledgable person and a good poster on VIC but this was unnecessary. You need to give real people from companies space. Otherwise, we all will end up with marketing people and marketing answers.



Living Fossil said:


> It leaves a shady suspicion that his trolling (which indirectly praised this library) could be related to OT.



??? WTF


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 22, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> Everything you wrote in your lengthly reply should be a PM. why do you post it here?



The posting i replied to wasn't a PM either.
It's the basic principle of statement and answer, and if there are different aspects we should discuss them.
After all, it's the "Forum suggestions and complaints" section.


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 22, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> After all, it's the "Forum suggestions and complaints" section.



yes, because mike decided to move it here instead of the drama zone. but this doesn't mean that everybody is free to complain as you did -


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 22, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> ??? WTF



Sorry, but with this incomplete quotation you cross the line to defamation.

I wrote:

And this is exactly what makes Staypuft's action even much more unfair. It leaves a shady suspicion that his trolling (which indirectly praised this library) could be related to OT.
_To avoid getting confronted with new accusations by persons who are keen to misunderstand postings: of course i'm in no way suggesting that OT could have something to do with the whole charade. As written, i suspect the reason behind are mental problems._

You can't leave it away, because i wrote it exactly to prevent that defamation that you just did.


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 22, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> Sorry, but with this incomplete quotation you cross the line.


I didn't quote everything because it was already there. Why don't you just explain what you mean instead of saying that something is "shady"?

I realize that you're sitting there and you will defend until the sun rises again. Enjoy.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 22, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> I didn't quote everything because it was already there. Why don't you just explain what you mean instead of saying that something is "shady"?



ok, i see. I meant "shabby" but wrote "shady".
And "shabby" is attributed to Staypuft's action of posting fake demos.


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 22, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> ok, i see. I meant "shabby" but wrote "shady".


yes, it was totally shabby. just what I thought. merry xmas mr fossil!


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 22, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> Bla bla bla



Seriously dude, wtf ???


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 22, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> Seriously dude, wtf ???



I didn't write "bla bla bla". Instead, I did agree with you on "shabby" and wished you Merry Xmas in advance. C'mon, let's move on before that all ends in Drama Zone


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 22, 2019)

Guys, I think we are good here.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 22, 2019)

Yeah, I vehemently disagree with trying to get someone’s private email from a third party forum in order to look up on your company’s database if they’ve paid for a library. What kind of CIA nonsense is that? This isn’t some witch-hunt. SA aren’t the police. There are Data Protection laws in place for a reason.

I’m not sure where that gets you anyway even if you could prove he bought BBCSO.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 22, 2019)

PCassidy said:


> Hello...This is the REAL Paul Cassidy here! I only got tipped off about this today. I wasn't even a member of VI-Control until I found out about this. This Staypuft clown originally started this nonsense by lifting MY BBCSO demo from my Soundcloud page and claiming it as his own. It shows my name "Paul Cassidy Orchestrations" and my SC page. I just want to let you guys know that Staypuft and Paul Cassidy are not the same person! This fool is ruining my already shaky reputation!


Sorry to hear that man. If that happened to me I’d be devastated. Glad you found out and this was brought out into the open.

Welcome to the forum and I hope this doesn’t put you off from contributing.


----------



## jason.d (Dec 22, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> Yeah, I vehemently disagree with trying to get someone’s private email from a third party forum in order to look up on your company’s database if they’ve paid for a library. What kind of CIA nonsense is that? This isn’t some witch-hunt. SA aren’t the police. There are Data Protection laws in place for a reason.
> 
> I’m not sure where that gets you anyway even if you could prove he bought BBCSO.



I 100% agree, there’s gotta be some privacy law against that very notion.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 22, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> Yeah, I vehemently disagree with trying to get someone’s private email from a third party forum in order to look up on your company’s database if they’ve paid for a library. What kind of CIA nonsense is that? This isn’t some witch-hunt. SA aren’t the police. There are Data Protection laws in place for a reason.
> 
> I’m not sure where that gets you anyway even if you could prove he bought BBCSO.


that's the part I care about not mockup gate


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 22, 2019)

jason.d said:


> I 100% agree, there’s gotta be some privacy law against that very notion.


not really, depends on the terms of service you sign when giving out information


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 22, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> Yeah, I vehemently disagree with trying to get someone’s private email from a third party forum in order to look up on your company’s database if they’ve paid for a library. What kind of CIA nonsense is that? This isn’t some witch-hunt. SA aren’t the police. There are Data Protection laws in place for a reason.
> 
> I’m not sure where that gets you anyway even if you could prove he bought BBCSO.


Agreed. For the record, neither we nor Spitfire have ever suggested doing anything like this.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 23, 2019)

paulthomson said:


> yes this is a real problem for us devs - it’s so hard to see someone clearly lying or with a massively hidden agenda when they are trashing your products and not really be able to call them out on it!
> 
> it happens annoyingly often, which I guess is why so many devs abandon fora.



It must be exhausting. Your libraries are some of the best ever released. I will always recommend them and praise them to people if they are looking for something that I think SA would be a good fit for them. The internet has given an unearned and unpoliced Microphone to, well, everyone with a connection. It’s the easiest gig anyone can perform.


----------



## sIR dORT (Dec 23, 2019)

Been following this thread for a while, pretty crazy. Either it's a person just being an idiot or it's someone with issues (hopefully the former). Love how he said "btw blakus whoever the *BLEEP* you are." Ya know, he's only that guy that did the latest Star Wars trailer.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 23, 2019)

sIR dORT said:


> " Ya know, he's only that guy that did the latest Star Wars trailer.



Legend has it that he composes wearing a Crocodile Dundee Hat and conducts with his Bowie knife. Legend Mr Wayne.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 23, 2019)

I've always noticed that when some people get a little enthusiastic about any company, especially one as prolific as SA, it does tend to bring out the crazies. Then the enthusiastic ones may go a little overboard causing the crazies to get crazier....

And I do notice that even though Paul and Christian don't comment much on the problems with the player, Spitfire Support has been quite active on the thread trying to offer what help and suggestions they can without being able to deal with specifics on a forum. It's not like the Sine player isn't having some issues also. It's to be expected on any new software frankly.


----------



## davidson (Dec 24, 2019)

I don't know, some of you guys seem to have trust issues. Anyway, here's a little something I just knocked up with kontakts factory library.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 24, 2019)

davidson said:


> I don't know, some of you guys seem to have trust issues. Anyway, here's a little something I just knocked up with kontakts factory library.



*Holds the credit card in hands*
WHICH LIBRARY ?


----------



## ism (Dec 24, 2019)

sIR dORT said:


> Been following this thread for a while, pretty crazy. Either it's a person just being an idiot or it's someone with issues (hopefully the former).



Or it could be something more calculated and malicious.


----------



## SwordComposer (Oct 28, 2021)

Apologies for resurrecting this thread, but for the love of god did anyone find out what soundtrack the "wip_The_Staircase" fake mockup staypuft posted is actually from? 

I've tried content id'ing it and get no result. I've been coming back and listening to it over and over throughout the years. I NEED to know what it's from...


----------



## CT (Oct 28, 2021)

Yeah I'm still curious. I know at the time I thought it sounded a bit like Don Davis.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 1, 2021)

Oh man, I finally found the Staypuft thread that people talk about around here. 

Hard to believe that some didn't know that that's a live brass section. Just the variety of attacks alone is enough to be a dead giveaway. The the amount of motion in the sustains and the variety of expressive releases. Only humans playing in the moment can do that. Great sounding orchestra though.

Why he did this will forever be a mystery. What did he have to gain? So many unanswered questions. Like is Staypuft now sequestered on an island somewhere with no extradition treaty? Does he do all his financial transactions in crypto currancy to conceal his whereabouts? Will Staypuft ever return to give us "demos" of Sonikinetics Strings played by the LSO? Is he secretly recording the NewYork Phil in preparation for Abby Road's modular series releases? So may questions.


----------

